# Suggest long zoom compact camera



## mk15 (Jul 17, 2012)

My friend wishes to purchase a long zoom compact digicam.

Have short listed :

Panasonic tz30 @17k at eBay 
Sony hx20v @ 21k at eBay 

Please let us have your inputs regarding the same, especially user comments. It would basically be used outdoors and for indoor flash photos.

Thanks so much


----------



## nac (Jul 17, 2012)

He can go for SX240/SX260

or

Check FZ150...


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 17, 2012)

yeah Canon 240HS wud b the best deal IMO..


----------



## mk15 (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for your input.

Well, he doesn't like canon colors, so the choice boils down to Panny tz30 and Sony hx20v. 

Also, the fz150 is not very compact and has a Dslr like form factor.


----------



## nac (Jul 18, 2012)

Expert reviews are overwhelmingly good for both the cameras. It's really tight to pick one...

But...

Limited aperture (f stops), lack of priority modes and price makes me not to recommend Sony. 

It's TZ30


----------



## mk15 (Jul 18, 2012)

Was also considering tz30 but quite a few reviews complain about too much noise...

The dilemma continues...


----------



## nac (Jul 18, 2012)

It's common to have mixed reviews... If he finds hard to pick one, ask him to pick the one he likes...


----------

